# Win 10 - Culmative Update KB4054517 (Fixed)



## MarcusD (Dec 28, 2017)

*CUMULATIVE (Damn dyslexia) Hahaha

Ok, so some of you Win 10 users may have also run into this extremely frustrating update, which, if downloaded through Updates & Security, will get stuck at 99% and fail to install.

This leaves you with a perpetual blue screen loop of "windows preparing to configure updates" and upon restarting your system or booting into safe mode, you'll be greeted with the same blue screen.

Now, after formatting my computer 3 times, banging my head on the desk several and fixing bad sectors on my SSD created by the frustration, I've found the way to fix it (or be it two ways) so here we go...


Easiest solution is loading a system restore point prior to the update and ensure you* DO NOT UPDATE* and follow the info below.
Format your OS drive and Manually install the driver, again *DO NOT USE WINDOWS UPDATE!*
If you need to install the driver *don't* do it through *Updates & Security* as it'll download, install and hang at 99%. Then when you reboot you'll get that lovely perpetual load screen.

Sometimes if you restart, you'll get a black screen with nothing and I even had an instance where my Motherboard didn't even boot. To remedy this I opened the case and pushed the CMOS_SW reset button then tried again.

This should boot to your default BIOS settings and work. If not, power down the system and find your CMOS battery (Big round silver thing) and remove it for 30 seconds, then pop it back in and try powering up again.

If successful you should see your BIOs logo... Make sure you're holding Shift when you press the power button so you can access the menus and format your OS drive.

Once you've done a clean install (or system restore) open this website to Microsoft Update Catalogue  then type in the search bar " *KB4054517* " and select the corresponding 32bit or 64bit update for your Win 10 OS and download.

Once download, run the installer. You should find it installs with no issues (especially after a clean install). After it's finished, go to "Updates & Security" refresh and install any leftover updates.


----------



## chimuelo (Dec 28, 2017)

Best thing is to leave you’re working machine alone.
I run 10 offline and lean with my new Win 10 drivers.
Have no plans on getting more “help” from Micro$oft.

No Cortana no Defender, unused devices disabled, etc.
I’m 2 years behind everybody else, right where I like it.

I ran into the 99% loop when I upgraded from 8.1.
I re installed 8.1 and chose to stay away from 10 and disabled the nagware.


----------



## MarcusD (Dec 28, 2017)

chimuelo said:


> Best thing is to leave you’re working machine alone.
> I run 10 offline and lean with my new Win 10 drivers.
> Have no plans on getting more “help” from Micro$oft.
> 
> ...



100%. I've been there on 8.1, had no end of issues, especially with legecey drivers missing! Also making sure system restore is working helps. One thing I assumed I'd had set up, but forgot to do... DOH!!

To be fair, this is the only real issue on Win 10 i've had, its been rock solid OS otherwise. The only other problem I had was when upgrading from 8.1. Funnily enough a similar issue with thier updater not DLing and installing correctly from the server. Luckily it caused no boot loops and was any easy fix, you had to delete the log files and force a manuel update for it to work. Not so simple this time...


----------



## 1fastdog (Dec 30, 2017)

Fortunately I checked and the update went smoothly here without any stress of hitch.

I have been through some update woes in the past but so far so good.


----------

